# Favorite animated movie?



## Huey (Mar 18, 2008)

*Favorite animated movie: on to ROUND TWO*

*ROUND ONE IS COMPLETE!*

*Advancing titles**
After two months or so of polling, the field of 64 has been halved. The following 32 movies have made it to round two (asterisks denote wild cards):**
o	Akira (1988.) 
o	Aladdin (1992)
o	Alice in Wonderland (1951)
o	Balto (1995)*
o	Beauty and the Beast (1991)
o	Castle in the Sky (1986)
o	Cowboy Bebop: The Movie (2001) 
o	Fantasia (1940)*
o	Finding Nemo (2003)*
o	The Fox and the Hound (1981)*
o	Fullmetal Alchemist: The Movie - Conqueror of Shamballa (2005)*
o	Ghost in the Shell (1995)
o	Grave of the Fireflies (1988.)
o	Howl's Moving Castle (2004)
o	The Incredibles (2004)
o	The Iron Giant (1999)
o	Kiki's Delivery Service (1989)
o	Lady and the Tramp (1955)
o	The Lion King (1994)
o	My Neighbor Totoro (1988.)
o	The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993)
o	Paprika (2006)
o	Princess Mononoke (1997)
o	Ratatouille (2007)
o	Robin Hood (1973)*
o	The Secret of NIMH (1982)
o	The Simpsons Movie (2007)
o	Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (1937)
o	Spirited Away (2001)
o	Toy Story (1995)
o	Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit (2005)
o	Watership Down (1978.)
**
*
*Eliminated titles**
Lost in round one:*
o	*A Bug's Life (1998.) *- Eliminated by _Beauty and the Beast_ 0-9
o	*The Adventures of Prince Achmed (1927)* - Eliminated due to voter indifference
o	*Bambi (1942) *- Eliminated by _Howl's Moving Castle_ 5-13
o	*Chicken Run (2000) *- Eliminated by _The Secret of NIMH_ 4-19
o	*Dr. Seuss' How the Grinch Stole Christmas (1966) *- Eliminated by _ Cowboy Bebop: The Movie_ 7-12
o	*Dumbo (1941) *- Eliminated by _My Neighbor Totoro_ 3-11 
o	*The Jungle Book (1967) *- Eliminated by _Grave of the Fireflies_ 3-6
o	*Kirikou and the Sorceress (1998.) *- Eliminated due to voter indifference
o	*Lupin III: Castle of Cagliostro (1979) *- Eliminated due to voter indifference
o	*The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (1977) *- Eliminated due to voter indifference
o	*Metropolis (2001)* - Eliminated due to voter indifference
o	*Millennium Actress (2001)* - Eliminated due to voter indifference
o	*Mind Game (2004) *- Eliminated by _Aladdin_ 0-5
o	*Monsters, Inc. (2001) *- Eliminated by _The Incredibles_ 6-13
o	*Ninja Scroll (1993)* - Eliminated by _Ghost in the Shell_ 4-8
o	*Persepolis (2007)* - Eliminated by _Lady and the Tramp_ 0-10
o	*Pinocchio (1940) *- Eliminated due to voter indifference
o	*The Place Promised in Our Early Days (2004) *- Eliminated due to voter indifference
o	*Porco Rosso (1992) *- Eliminated due to voter indifference
o	*Shrek 2 (2004) *- Eliminated by _Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_ 4-7
o	*Sleeping Beauty (1959) *- Eliminated by _The Lion King_ 3-20
o	*South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut (1999) *- Eliminated by _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ 3-14
o	*The Story of the Fox (1930) *- Eliminated by _Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit_ 4-6
o	*Tokyo Godfathers (2003) *- Eliminated by _Ratatouille_ 3-6
o	*Warriors of the Wind (1984) *- Eliminated due to voter indifference
o	*When the Wind Blows (1986) *- Eliminated due to voter indifference
o	*Whisper of the Heart (1995) *- Eliminated due to voter indifference
o	*Yellow Submarine (1968.) *- Eliminated by _The Iron Giant_ 2-11


*THE ORIGINAL FIELD OF 64 and the results from the first round:*
*
BRACKET 1
_________________________________________________
01. Dr. Seuss' How the Grinch Stole Christmas (1966) - 7
16. Cowboy Bebop: The Movie (2001) - 12

08. Fantasia (1940) - 7
09. Akira (1988.) - 9
_________________________________________________
05. Beauty and the Beast (1991) - 9
12. A Bug's Life (1998.) - 0

04. Millennium Actress (2001) - 1
13. Lupin III: Castle of Cagliostro (1979) - 2
Voter Indifference
_________________________________________________
06. Mind Game (2004) - 0
11. Aladdin (1992) - 5

03. My Neighbor Totoro (1988.) - 11
14. Dumbo (1941) - 3
_________________________________________________
07. The Iron Giant (1999) - 11
10. Yellow Submarine (1968.) - 2

02. Finding Nemo (2003) - 7
15. Alice in Wonderland (1951) - 11
_________________________________________________

BRACKET 2
_________________________________________________
01. Princess Mononoke (1997) - 12
16. Robin Hood (1973) - 10

08. The Secret of NIMH (1982) - 19
09. Chicken Run (2000) - 4
_________________________________________________
05. Howl's Moving Castle (2004) - 13
12. Bambi (1942) - 5

04. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (1937) - 7
13. Shrek 2 (2004) - 4
_________________________________________________
06. Pinocchio (1940) - 2
11. The Adventures of Prince Achmed (1927) - 2
Voter Indifference

03. Persepolis (2007) - 0
14. Lady and the Tramp (1955) - 10
_________________________________________________
07. Kiki's Delivery Service (1989) - 10
10. Fullmetal Alchemist: The Movie - Conqueror of Shamballa (2005) - 7

02. Castle in the Sky (1986) - 8
15. Animal Farm (1954) - 6
_________________________________________________

BRACKET 3
_________________________________________________
01. Spirited Away (2001) - 14
16. Balto (1995) - 7

08. Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit (2005) - 6
09. The Story of the Fox (1930) - 4
_________________________________________________
05. Kirikou and the Sorceress (1998.) - 0
12. Metropolis (2001) - 0
Voter Indifference

04. The Lion King (1994)- 20
13. Sleeping Beauty (1959) - 3
_________________________________________________
06. Warriors of the Wind (1984) - 0
11. The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (1977) - 2
Voter Indifference

03. The Incredibles (2004) - 13
14. Monsters, Inc. (2001) - 6
_________________________________________________
07. Shrek (2001) - 6
10. Paprika (2006) - 7

02. Grave of the Fireflies (1988.) - 6
15. The Jungle Book (1967) - 3
_________________________________________________

BRACKET 4
_________________________________________________
01. Toy Story (1995) - 11
16. The Fox and the Hound (1981) - 7

08. Watership Down (1978.) - 11
09. The Triplets of Belleville (2003) - 8
_______________________________
05. Whisper of the Heart (1995) - 0
12. The Place Promised in Our Early Days (2004) - 0
Voter Indifference

04. The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993) - 14
13. South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut (1999) - 3
_________________________________________________
06. Porco Rosso (1992) - 3
11. When the Wind Blows (1986) - 1
Voter Indifference

03. Toy Story 2 (1999) - 7
14. The Simpsons Movie (2007) - 12
_________________________________________________
07. Ninja Scroll (1993) - 4
10. Ghost in the Shell (1995) - 8

02. Ratatouille (2007) - 6
15. Tokyo Godfathers (2003) - 3
_________________________________________________*


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 18, 2008)

*RE: MARCH MADNESS... with a twist*

South Park wins.

Kyle: "Let me have some candy Cartman"
Cartman: "eeeh lets see...nope don't have any jewish candy"


----------



## Huey (Mar 19, 2008)

*RE: Fuck animated movies*

Boy, I'd like to get _some_ comments. Even complaints about [random anime movie] or [obscure European movie] not being included wouldn't be ignored. But before they get started, please note:

I TRIED MY BEST SETTING THIS UP. HAVE MERCY.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 19, 2008)

*RE: Fuck animated movies*

The Iron Giant wins against all.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 19, 2008)

*RE: Fuck animated movies*

I'd really like to, but I really can't be arsed to rate 64 movies when I've havent' seen like half of them.


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Mar 19, 2008)

*RE: Fuck animated movies*

Miyazaki vs. Disney
Let the battle begin!


----------



## Huey (Mar 19, 2008)

*RE: Fuck animated movies*

@Bowtoid:

Nonono. This is a bracketed competition. A series of 1vs1 polls. For each poll, you'd only choose which of the two you liked better or which one you saw. Slowly every movie gets eliminated until there's only one left. It's not designed to rank the movies one through 64. It's only designed to find the best.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 19, 2008)

*RE: Fuck animated movies*

1  5  11  7

I think the biggest shame about this whole thing is that because this is a furry forum - Balto might end up beating Spirited Away.

...well, that and the fact that the Shrek movies (and come on, did that many people even see Paprika? That was a seriously limited release.) and The Simpsons Movie are even on there.


----------



## Huey (Mar 20, 2008)

*RE: Fuck animated movies*

If Balto beats Spirited Away, I'm sure The Lion King will do away with it in round three. If, on the other hand, Spirited Away makes it to round three and goes up against The Lion King, that might prove to be a close matchup.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 20, 2008)

Fullmetal Alchemist owns Bracket 2


----------



## Huey (Mar 20, 2008)

I wonder what influence the anime-watchers will have on all of this. There are more than a few of you. That's one of the reasons I personally don't think Balto stands a chance of beating Spirited Away.


----------



## kamunt (Mar 21, 2008)

*RE: Fuck animated movies*



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> I think the biggest shame about this whole thing is that because this is a furry forum - Balto might end up beating Spirited Away.



Well, Balto WAS a good movie, after all...but Spirited Away is just better. 8)


----------



## gust (Mar 21, 2008)

I personally love The Simpsons Movie.

Yet i've only seen maybe a fourth of all those.


----------



## Huey (Mar 21, 2008)

It's not like you have to have seen all of the movies to vote. That's like saying every registered voter should know all the issues and all of the candidates equally before casting their ballot for president. It'll never happen. 

BTW, there are upsets in the making! Tick-tock for Princess Mononoke and the Grinch.


----------



## Huey (Mar 24, 2008)

_Grinch_, _Robin Hood_, _Balto_, and _TF&TH_ are gone. _Cowboy Bebop_, _Princess Mononoke_, _Spirited Away_, and _Toy Story_ move on. _Cowboy Bebop_ pulled off the upset special. _Princess Mononoke_ and _Robin Hood_ wound up being much closer than I thought they would be. 

Two new polls have been posted.


----------



## Kelsh (Mar 27, 2008)

There's on Lion King two.


----------



## Huey (Mar 27, 2008)

Alice takes down Nemo in another upset (or maybe I'm the only one surprised). Now I'm interested to know if Ratatouille can hold off the weeaboo attack.


----------



## Esplender (Mar 27, 2008)

.............................................................................Apples and oranges?


----------



## uncia (Mar 27, 2008)

Esplender said:
			
		

> .............................................................................Apples and oranges?


Sure; but which d'you like more? 

Would be a bit limited if the two to choose from had to be so similar in content. (No Jungle Book vs. Maugli, anyhow, sry ^^)


----------



## Huey (Mar 31, 2008)

Jungle Book and Tokyo Godfathers are gone after both polls received a disappointing nine votes total. 

Two new polls have been posted


----------



## Diti (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey, why Happy Feet isn't there?


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 5, 2008)

Diti said:
			
		

> Hey, why Happy Feet isn't there?



quoted for truth


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 5, 2008)

Happy Feet was one of the greatest movies I have ever seen. It SHOULD be up there.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 5, 2008)

It sucked thatt Spirited Away was against Balto, i love them both but now Spirited Away has to go all the way for Balto's sake.


----------



## KalinaEllenberg (Apr 6, 2008)

Two questions:

1. Shouldn't this be in The Tube forum?

2. What? No Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children?


----------



## Huey (Apr 6, 2008)

Diti said:
			
		

> Hey, why Happy Feet isn't there?



It's not like it's not a decent movie. It's just isn't not not a good movie. When I was selecting which movies would be included, I didn't receive good feedback on Happy Feet.


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 6, 2008)

happy feet has some very strong political undertones espeically towards the end, so yeah it recieves mixed reviews. Im at least happy its 'certified fresh' on rotten tomatoes tho, its a good movie, and for more reasons then its about penguins 

and if you seriously think that ff7 advent children is like..a contender for the best animated movie....yeah. It would a contender for the BEST looking, but the storyline is crap. you must admit.


----------



## Diti (Apr 6, 2008)

Huey said:
			
		

> Diti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I don't know in which way that's a â€œbadâ€ movie. If you look at pictures, you'll see that's one of the most realistic animated movie ever (according to me).

Here are some screenshot in poor resolution and quality, because Windows don't let me taking screenshots of my DVD :



 

 

 

 

 





(I think â€œFair useâ€ allows me to link those pictures).

And yeah, I think a film deserves to be included on your, errr, list, as soon as people liked it. I didn't contact AuroraBorealis but he came here and defended my opinion. I didn't contact KalinaEllenberg but he came here and I agree with FF7-2. 

Thankies!


----------



## Huey (Apr 6, 2008)

But you and AuroraBorealis are both pro-penguin biased.


----------



## Diti (Apr 6, 2008)

Huey said:
			
		

> But you and AuroraBorealis are both pro-penguin biased.


Yeah, and do you know why? Because I've seen this film! 
TheGreatCrusader too, and he's not pro-penguin.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 6, 2008)

I would have liked Happy Feet on there.


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 6, 2008)

pretty much same with diti, the movie sparked my love for penguins =P

but like i said before, i like the movie for more reasons then it just has penguins in it, i can list them if you like.


----------



## Huey (Apr 9, 2008)

_Monsters, Inc._ and _Toy Story 2_ are gone. RIP two of Pixar's finest. Pixar will still be represented in the next round by _Toy Story_, _Ratatouille_, and now, _The Incredibles_ (I'm not writing off _A Bug's Life_, or anything, but it will be going up against _Beauty and the Beast_. If it wins that contest, I will be shocked, personally. Then again, I couldn't believe _Persepolis _failed to receive even one vote. I love the unpredictability!). Along with _The Incredibles_, _The Simpsons Movie_ moves on in what were both polls with good turnouts. Thanks everyone!

Two new polls have been posted.


----------



## Huey (Apr 12, 2008)

Neither _Millennium Actress_ nor _Lupin III: Castle of Cagliostro_ chalked up enough votes to make for a clear consensus. Both have been eliminated. Also, Shrek version 2 couldn't stand against a classic. 

Two new polls have been posted.


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

I hope Spirited Away wins.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 12, 2008)

The Fox & The Hound.


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

Oooo thatss a good movi too.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 12, 2008)

Rin Chambers said:
			
		

> Oooo thatss a good movi too.



Yeah, but apparently it somehow lost to Toy Story...(see first post of thread)


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

How did  Toy Story beat Fox and the Hound D:


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 12, 2008)

Can I just vote for Akira on all of the polls?

Yes, even the ones that don't have Akira as an option.
It'll make things easier for me. <(<_<)>

<(>.>)>


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

Im so ready to see Spirited Away win.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 12, 2008)

Rin Chambers said:
			
		

> Im so ready to see Spirited Away win.



I second this statement.


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

Lets end this and say SA won.


----------



## Huey (Apr 13, 2008)

_Spirited Away _has to at least beat _The Lion King_ before it can win. Should be a good matchup. Time will tell.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 13, 2008)

Hmmhmm... This is a fun idea, but my favorite movies aren't on there. XP (I've been voting anyways though!) I'm a big fan of Quest for Camelot, Anastasia, and Mulan, personally. Wonderful movies <3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes. Mulan and Anastasia kicked ass. I'd wondred why they weren't up there :$


----------



## Huey (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm sorry I couldn't include everything. I'll admit that at least a couple of borderline movies were cut for some which may have been more competitive in this community.

The latest couple of polls pulled off an AMAZING 40 total votes, though neither of the contests were close. _The Lion King_ stomped all over _Sleeping Beauty_ while _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ absolutely destroyed _South Park_. Thank you all so much for your participation!

More polls posted!


----------



## Huey (Apr 19, 2008)

Two new polls posted.


----------



## BassMan (Apr 20, 2008)

Aminalympics, Bar None!


----------



## Huey (Apr 22, 2008)

Last two polls received no votes. All four movies were eliminated. I hope it was a fluke. 

Two new polls have been posted.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to pay attention. Metropolis got the one (albeit verbal) vote from me, and I gave you a reason why nobody else posted.

Time to watch these new threads flounder and slip under the actual constructive ones, too.


----------



## BritFoxx (Apr 22, 2008)

I think my two favourites have got to be the Lion King and Robin Hood by disney.

Those two really hooked me.


----------



## Huey (Apr 22, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Way to pay attention. Metropolis got the one (albeit verbal) vote from me, and I gave you a reason why nobody else posted.
> 
> Time to watch these new threads flounder and slip under the actual constructive ones, too.



You wouldn't know "constructive" if it gave you a reach around.

Check your acrimony and let me be.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 23, 2008)

Huey said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because obviously someone who doesn't know how to make any threads beyond "Which is better, ______ or _______?" and a big parent thread to stuff them all into as well, is far more acquainted with the meaning of constructive in comparison. And then there's getting into such things as you getting into a defensive tirade over one thing and promptly ignoring the rest of my post.

Oh, why can't MyBB have a sage function? Or at least a way to prevent bumping with your post (lol, virtually the same thing)?


----------



## Huey (Apr 23, 2008)

What better reason to get defensive than to justify a series of threads on an open forum to someone who believes that such a place should serve to epitomize all that is relevant and meaningful in the world and who insists upon reminding me of this notion despite the evidence to the contrary that is plainly made manifest by the forum and the entirety of its contents in general? Repetitiveness isn't the same thing as pointlessness, especially since what I'm doing has an overbearing purpose. As long as the purpose is meaningful to me, superficial criticisms notwithstanding, then the threads themselves have meaning. This is true for anyone who makes a 1K thread or a "This bear/beer/pear is awesome." These threads may not have meaning beyond the original poster's personal interest, but its their privilege to post such things so long as what they're doing remains within the confines of the rule structure. 

I can understand why sometimes people don't care about what I post. I don't understand how any of what I'm doing could be so upsetting as to bring about such caustic negativity on the part of someone who I don't know, have never insulted personally, have no vendetta against, but whose wrath I've nevertheless managed to conjure.

Leave me alone, please.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 23, 2008)

Huey said:
			
		

> What better reason to get defensive than to justify a series of threads on an open forum to someone who believes that such a place should serve to epitomize all that is relevant and meaningful in the world and who insists upon reminding me of this notion despite the evidence to the contrary that is plainly made manifest by the forum and the entirety of its contents in general? Repetitiveness isn't the same thing as pointlessness, especially since what I'm doing has an overbearing purpose. As long as the purpose is meaningful to me, superficial criticisms notwithstanding, then the threads themselves have meaning. This is true for anyone who makes a 1K thread or a "This bear/beer/pear is awesome." These threads may not have meaning beyond the original poster's personal interest, but its their privilege to post such things so long as what they're doing remains within the confines of the rule structure.
> 
> I can understand why sometimes people don't care about what I post. I don't understand how any of what I'm doing could be so upsetting as to bring about such caustic negativity on the part of someone who I don't know, have never insulted personally, have no vendetta against, but whose wrath I've nevertheless managed to conjure.
> 
> Leave me alone, please.



He's butt hurt that Metropolis lost. lol


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Apr 23, 2008)

all I can say... is whoever voted against Dumbo FAILS!


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 23, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's the case, I doubt he'd be bitching me out since I was trying to vote for Metropolis. Lawl.


----------



## Huey (Apr 23, 2008)

He meant you're butt hurt. Not me. Lawl.

Leave me alone.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 24, 2008)

Huey said:
			
		

> He meant you're butt hurt. Not me. Lawl.
> 
> Leave me alone.


That'd kinda be a problem, since I'm not a he. Not to mention not the one posting massive tl;dr. But oh well.

And hey, considering I was contesting the relevancy of the whole thing even in that thread, I think it'd be kinda silly to point fingers at me. 

Also, in before "LEAVE ME ALONE OR I WHINE MORE"


----------



## Huey (Apr 24, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Also, in before "LEAVE ME ALONE OR I WHINE MORE"


Irony.

You being a girl doesn't help clarify why you're a crank who stays at home and starts arguments on the internet. But it does help me understand why you don't know the meaning of "shut up."


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 26, 2008)

Huey said:


> Irony.
> 
> You being a girl doesn't help clarify why you're a crank who stays at home and starts arguments on the internet. But it does help me understand why you don't know the meaning of "shut up."


I'm just doing this for the lulz. You on the other hand seem to be getting steadily less civil (not to mention attentive), as well as more likely to resort to personal attacks with irrelevant points in an attempt to prove your own point, as time goes on. ¦3 Oh well, I'll quit riling you up for now. You're getting repetitive, and I've got better things to do than pick on someone so easily provoked into bawwwwing.


----------



## Huey (May 10, 2008)

Onward!

Two new polls posted.


----------



## Kirbizard (May 10, 2008)

And I'm still waiting for the Akira poll to come up. =p


<(n_n)>


----------



## Huey (May 11, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> And I'm still waiting for the Akira poll to come up. =p
> 
> 
> <(n_n)>



It's next!

First round's almost done. Then the winners match up. SHOULD BE AWESOME.


----------



## Kirbizard (May 17, 2008)

Huey said:


> It's next!



<3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

Hmm... favorite...

"Princess Mononoke"

or

"Mobile Suit Gundam F91"


----------



## Huey (May 17, 2008)

Mononoke has already won and will go on to round 2. Mobile Suit Gundam F91 wasn't released in the US so I didn't include it in this competition. Sorry Sharks =(


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

Huey said:


> Mononoke has already won and will go on to round 2. Mobile Suit Gundam F91 wasn't released in the US so I didn't include it in this competition. Sorry Sharks =(



Yay!  Mononoke won.  Poo about F91.  I have it on DVD, but meh.


----------



## Huey (May 25, 2008)

The final two matchups of the 32-poll first round have been posted. 64 movies started, 32 will move on to round number two. All movies will be re-seeded for the second round based on the results from the first round as well as other considerations. Additionally, all movies will be randomly re-bracketed. 

Thanks for your participation so far!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 25, 2008)

Huey said:


> Last two polls received no votes. All four movies were eliminated.



So what happens if both movies end in a tie (and with votes)? Are they still eliminated?


----------



## Huey (May 25, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> So what happens if both movies end in a tie (and with votes)? Are they still eliminated?



Normally that would be a conundrum, but given that some polls have seen both titles eliminated due to voter disinterest, in the event of a tie, both movies would advance. Otherwise, if all matchups to this point had procured a clear winner, I'd do a runoff vote or something.


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (May 25, 2008)

Ah, Studio Ghibli... <3


----------



## Huey (May 29, 2008)

The original post has been edited to reflect the results from the first round as well as the next step toward getting round two underway. *All of you who voted in round one, thank you so much for participating, but the competition isn't over yet! I'm in need of your input. Read the original post to find out why.*


----------



## Kirbizard (May 29, 2008)

Well, Akira has already gone through, so I'm happy. <(^-^)>

But, I think Akira's former contender, Fantasia, should be given a second chance. =3

Two reasons;
Firstly, as people said in the voting thread, Fantasia was revolutionary at the time it was released. No other film existed that was like it. It was a risky move, but they managed to pull it off and changed the way films were looked at.
Secondly, Akira will win far too easily, Fantasia is the only film capable of at least slowing down it's victory. <(^-^)>


----------



## Ceceil Felias (May 30, 2008)

Huey said:


> Mononoke has already won and will go on to round 2. Mobile Suit Gundam F91 wasn't released in the US so I didn't include it in this competition. Sorry Sharks =(


Er, yes it was.


----------



## Huey (May 30, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> Well, Akira has already gone through, so I'm happy. <(^-^)>
> 
> But, I think Akira's former contender, Fantasia, should be given a second chance. =3
> 
> ...



I like the idea of Fantasia getting a second chance. Also, you're CRAZY about Akira. It's good, but better than Miyazaki? Could it beat LK on a furry forum? Idunno 



Ceceil Felias said:


> Er, yes it was.



Damn faulty intelligence! *throws book at secretary*

Anyway, Shark, if you read this, F91 wouldn't have made the field anyway for this reason. 6.85031 score with an overall rank of 1328? ehh...


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG injustice The last unicorn is not on there!!!!


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

Akira, Ghost In The Shell, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Trigun, Blue Sub 6, Jin Roh, Cowboy Beebop, Record Of Lodoss War.


----------



## saberpup (Aug 15, 2008)

akira

balto

alice in wonderland (very drug related)

inuyasha


----------



## Lost (Aug 15, 2008)

It would have to be Titan AE hands down


----------



## pheonix (Aug 15, 2008)

theres too many good ones to choose just one, I like almost every single one of them.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 15, 2008)

Next matchups, please!


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

I think Huey is busy with real life stuff at the moment or something. He hasn't been around.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think Huey is busy with real life stuff at the moment or something. He hasn't been around.



I hate real life. Gets in the way of having fun


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

Maybe he's having fun in real life. 8)


----------



## Dyluck (May 3, 2011)

I miss Huey ):


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 4, 2011)

I think i'll go and say Final Fantasy Spirits Within. Even as the title is misleading i really enjoyed that movie.
Those phantoms...so cool.


----------



## Aetius (May 4, 2011)

North Korea's very own "Squirrel and Hedgehog"


----------

